# windows 98 internet connection



## n00bert (Aug 25, 2007)

ive got a windows 98 pc, dont ask why, i have no idea.

i tried to set it up today and i cant get online with it i set the internet connection wizzard up and set up for LAN plugged in 3 different NIC cards and tried them all they all installed properly and the lights on the back light up.

but i cant get online and i cant figure this out  any ideas out there would be great, thank you all in advance.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I like to know also. I got my PC with windows installed but have removeable drive and I installed 98SE on it but could not get online. 
My sister helped me out but when the one drive went out I installed 98 on a new one but she forgets and does not have 98 anymore.
I think I was able to install netscape on the PC and get online and open IE but I could not get MS Updates.
It was so long ago I forget all that was done to get things to work and I like to know also so I can use the other bigger drive.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

n00bert said:


> ive got a windows 98 pc, dont ask why, i have no idea.
> 
> i tried to set it up today and i cant get online with it i set the internet connection wizzard up and set up for LAN plugged in 3 different NIC cards and tried them all they all installed properly and the lights on the back light up.
> 
> but i cant get online and i cant figure this out  any ideas out there would be great, thank you all in advance.


Try a different set-up other than LAN.
Etho or Ethernet, WAN.
Check firewall settings.
Check router settings if using one.
Call ISP to ensure you are connected.
Check drivers for the NIC card. Did you install them? 98 is not XP. This is not necessarily done automatically.


----------



## n00bert (Aug 25, 2007)

98 recognized them automatically and installed them properly that was the 1st thing i checked, i know i have internet cuz im online on 2 other computers in my room, no firewall setup i always disable it with install and reconfigure it at a later time if needed, windows 98 only offers 3 setup options that i saw 2 phone line connections and a LAN setup, router seems to be fine as well, im stumped, but maby in due time ill figure this thing out, thanks for the reply anyway


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

With me I am using the very same computer but change the drive out that is in a rack.
I looked at all the setting and they are the very same so you think all is ok.

But seeing this happen years ago too that I did get working I forget all I had to do.
I know we went into network setting but also went into add/remove windows setup.
My guess is doing what ever in one or more places and then having to reboot it loaded something to get things working.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

n00bert said:


> 98 recognized them automatically and installed them properly that was the 1st thing i checked, i know i have internet cuz im online on 2 other computers in my room, no firewall setup i always disable it with install and reconfigure it at a later time if needed, windows 98 only offers 3 setup options that i saw 2 phone line connections and a LAN setup, router seems to be fine as well, im stumped, but maby in due time ill figure this thing out, thanks for the reply anyway


I believe when I did it I had to set up through LAN as well.
Look at maker of etho card site for a driver specific to 98, or 98SE, whichever you have, also look for an earlier version of same driver.

Does this machine have to have 98 on it?
If not, try VectorLinux, it is the Linux distro I chose to replace 98 on my _*old*_ computer.
It brought the old beast back to life and it doesn't crash at all, let alone all of the time.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes it is 98SE and everything is installed for the network car etc.


----------



## n00bert (Aug 25, 2007)

well it doesnt have to be 98 but i would prefer it over a linux the pc isnt for me its for my parents and the reason im giving them 98 is i want a lighter weight OS its an older pc

and yea all the NIC cards i used were recognized from the windows 98 cd 2 of the cards were actually from right in that era there older cards so that shouldnt have been the problem

i think i might just give up on this 1 it would be cool to know why its happening but it wont be the death of me if i cant figure it out, thanks for all the replys every1


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Start, Run, COMMAND to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\IPCONFIG.TXT*

Open c:\IPCONFIG.TXT in NOTEPAD, copy and paste all of it in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

